# Burr Oak catfish



## 340RT (Jul 2, 2008)

Going to Burr Oak this weekend.fishing for cats,any help would be appreciated.I have not fished Burr oak in 10 yrs.We used to do pretty good off the beach at night.Also buzzards point.We always used chicken liver.
Thanks.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Weve been catching them to the right of the beach on the rock wall headed towards Dock 4, using liver and cut Blue Gill


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree with River Wader on this one. That area should produce pretty well this time of year. I may even head over that way myself one of the next couple of nights. If you have a cast net, try to get some shad. Put them on ice directly or you may be able to keep a couple alive in a bucket for a little while. I would use them cut, same as the bluegills. I wouldn't mind trying some shrimp as well, it seems to catch a lot of fish during the hot summer days and also keep this on ice. Once the shrimp is rancid (happens quick) it no longer works well.


----------



## 340RT (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you.I agree with the shrimp handling,my experience has been not to let it get rancid.Supposed to be getting a boat tomorrow morning.I caught a what I thought was a small perch back in the 90's.Are there flatheads or blues in there?I have only caught channels.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

A few Flatties, just the ones Locals have put in there. No Blues that I know of. There are Perch in there also, Along with some pickerel and Ive seen pics from from the Late 70 of Musky that was taken from Burr Oak


----------

